# Bumpy candles



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

I tried making hand dipped tapers and overall they look OK. But they don't have a nice smooth finish. Not lumps or anything major but they are not smooth. Does the wax temp(to hot) cause this?


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

More likely to cool.


----------



## Gale Farquhar (Apr 24, 2007)

For a glass-smooth finish, I maintain my beeswax at 160-165 degrees; however, if I wish a rustic look, I dip the tapers into 150 degree wax. I found that when beeswax reaches about 180 degrees, it begins to lose its aroma and to darken. And I dip fast - a very quick in-and-out of the dipping vat - and let the taper cool 3-5 minutes before the next dip; so, I think my thermometer is the most important tool when making tapers. When the taper is cooling down between dips, I keep them away from the vat and its heat source. In other words, I keep the room temp on the cool side, don't use any fans to circulate the air in the room, and pay very close attention to the temp in the vat. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Gale, Even though I didn't post the question, I've been waiting for someone to answer this one. Thanks


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

Gale, Thanks. What is the rustic look you mentioned? Does that give you a uneven surface? Ken


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

One thing I might add as I dip in a rather small room, I have to run a small room dehumidifier or condensation will build in the room and cause a candle to as I call it wrinkle.


----------



## Gale Farquhar (Apr 24, 2007)

"Rustic" was a euphemism for a bumpy, coarse-grained appearance. With the melting point of beeswax between 142 - 147, dipping a taper into 150 degree wax doesn't give me a hot enough medium to work with for achieving that glass-smooth appearance. So, I build my tapers from wax maintained at 160 -165. That temperature range combined with the wick & wax preparation process give me tapers that burn without smoking, guttering or popping. I noted earlier that the Candy Thermometer was my most important tool; however, I should have included the taking notes, recording observatons, and watching the clock are equally important. Did I mention that the art & science of taper-making rests upon the virtues of Patience & Fortitude ??


----------

